# Ecran Apple cinema display sur pc/ecran pc sur G5



## hako (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour je travail dans une entreprise qui viens d'acquérir une cinquantaine de power mac G5, livré avec la nouvelle génération d'écran Apple 20".
Pour des problemes de qualité d'affichage, nous allons devoir échangé les écrans LCD Apple avec des écrans CRT en provenance de station Pc.
Ma question est la suivante, quels type d'adaptateurs faut il que je prévois pour utiliser les écrans LCD en DVI sur les pc doté de carte avec sortit DB15 (VGA) et à l'inverse quels type d'adaptateur vais je devoir prévoir pour raccordé les écrans CRT sur les stations G5 qui sont quant à elles dotéent de sortient DVI ??
Je ne sais pas si j'ai été bien clair, mais j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de sujets qui parlent de tout ça...
Je sais bien que des adaptateur DVI vers VGA et VGA vers DVI existent, mais apparement, plusieurs normes existent et je n'ai pas le droit à l'erreur...
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## lexspidey (21 Janvier 2006)

waouu, il recrute dans cette boite ???  

Sinon pour ton problème, je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais un simple adapt DVI/VGA me semble être la bonne option.

Si quelqu'un pouvais confirmer (histoire que je sois pas responsable d'une boulette de 50 cables  )


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Janvier 2006)

Pour les G5, brancher un écran VGA c'est relativement simple et d'ailleurs l'adaptateur est fourni avec les Macs... (cf si tu prends un G5 sur l'Apple Store, voir "contenu du Coffret").

Pour brancher un DVI sur un PC uniquement équipé VGA c'est beaucoup plus compliqué, y'a des adaptateurs mais ils sont hyper chers et volumineux (comme un gros transfo). Je crois que des boites comme DrBott vendent ça... Exemple "VGAtor" 299$!! http://www.drbott.com/prod/db.lasso?code=0151-VGAT
Si ca se trouve installer une carte vidéo ATI ou Nvidia pas chère avec port DVI sera au final bcp moins onéreux et la vidéo sera de meilleure qualité...

Mais bon c'est quand même du gachis de mettre des vieux CRT sur un G5! Je pige pas trop l'intérêt?!


----------



## tyler_d (22 Janvier 2006)

heu... je dis peut etre une connerie parce que je l'ai jamais testé, mais il existe des adaptateur VGA > DVI à 5 euros dans toutes les fnacs/surcouf etc etc...

pour preuve: j'ai un cinéma display que je souhaite brancher sur un pc mais aussi sur mon powerbook en meme temps (pour ne pas avoir à débranche continuellement le cable de l'écran), bref, et à chaque fois que je posais ma question, les vendeurs me coupaient parce qu'il croyait que mon pc n'avait pas de sortie DVI, et donc ils me proposaient ce simple adaptateur.

Quoiqu'il en soit, si on a des cinéma display DVI, c'est complétement dingue de vouloir les échanger contre des vieux crt !!!!


----------



## Mickjagger (22 Janvier 2006)

Tes vendeurs ont fumé, parce qu'un PC ou un Mac de base qui connait que le VGA est incapable de se connecter avec un écran DVI, un adaptateur à 5 euros ne suffit pas du tout! Tu connais des gens qui utilisent un iBook (VGA only) branché à un Cinema Display, ne serat-ce qu'en mode miroir?!  

Leur adaptateurs pas chers ça doit être ceux du même type qu'Apple fournit gracieusement avec les PowerBook, MacBook Pro et PowerMac. Ca mesure moins de 2cm de long mais ca ne fonctionne que dans un sens, à l'arrière d'un ordi DVI.

En résumé, avec une machine qui a du DVI, tu branches tout ce que tu veux. Mais si tu n'as que du VGA, tu raques comme un malade avec un gros boitier convertisseur a plusieurs centaines d'euros. Ou alors tu es raisonnable et tu choisis des écrans VGA et tu restes en analogique, car le problème c'est que le DVI est une norme numérique...
En gros c'est pas un problème de balancer le signal numérique DVI vers un vieil écran VGA analogique, mais l'inverse demande beaucoup d'argent et un peu de place!

Edit: les Apple Cinema utilisent la norme DVI-D qui est "Digital only" (uniquement numérique) donc convertisseur très cher obligatoire pour brancher sur une source analogique.
A la place de votre boite je garderai les ACD sur les Mac et j'acheterai un lot d'ecran Dell 20" qui sont DVI ET VGA histoire de voir venir!


----------



## hako (23 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, si on a des cinéma display DVI, c'est complétement dingue de vouloir les échanger contre des vieux crt !!!!





Déjà merci à tous de vos réponses, j'y vois désormais plus clair.

Ensuite pour répondre à ta suggestion, je vais te parler de calibrage d'écran tu connais ?
Ici, on utilise les stations pour de l'imagerie, en bi-ecrans, à des resolutions de 2048x1536, que l'on calibre avec du matériels trés cher...sur des vieux CRT comme tu dit qui coute casiment plus cher que la station elle meme !
C'est pas pour allé sur Google.fr ou tapé du courrier sous Word qu'on les utilises !


----------



## Mickjagger (23 Janvier 2006)

OK Tu fais bien de le préciser...


----------



## Claude number X (23 Janvier 2006)

hako a dit:
			
		

> Déjà merci à tous de vos réponses, j'y vois désormais plus clair.
> 
> Ensuite pour répondre à ta suggestion, je vais te parler de calibrage d'écran tu connais ?
> Ici, on utilise les stations pour de l'imagerie, en bi-ecrans, à des resolutions de 2048x1536, que l'on calibre avec du matériels trés cher...sur des vieux CRT comme tu dit qui coute casiment plus cher que la station elle meme !
> C'est pas pour allé sur Google.fr ou tapé du courrier sous Word qu'on les utilises !



Je ne suis pas graphiste pro même si je connais et bosse avec différents imprimeurs ou maquettistes, graphistes...
Mais les écran Apple 20" ne sont quand même pas si pourris que ca (je connais quelques personnes qui bossent en imagerie sur des 20" alu, et jamais vu de truc farfelu sortir en BAT ou en offset.

Plutôt que d'invertir des milliers d'euros en boitiers de conversion, pourquoi ne pas regarder du coté d'une autre solution de calibration 

Enfin, ce que j'en dis  
C'est les secrétaires qui vont être contente chez vous bientôt


----------

